# Pictures of Celeste



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Great pictures. Ruby is just gorgeous! 

Celeste is coming along so nicely, and don't get me started on Raspberry - too cute.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Celeste is gorgeous, once she fills out some I think she will be an absolute show stopper. Just by the pictures it's hard to believe that girl is 21.

I just love Ruby's color, is that strawberry roan? And as for Raspberry I don't belive "Aww" even sums it up.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, I am jealous you have these 3 beautiful Horses to be around!

Wonderful pictures also!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, Ruby is a strawberry roan. Celeste's neck doesn't have much muscle or a topline right now because she wasn't ridden in such a long time, so we're working on that. It's a work in process .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are some great photos! She is such a lovely mare, I love the shade of her bay and I LOVE her facial marking. A stunner!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Haha I'm bored so I'm posting more pictures of them . The first two are of Raspberry and me about 5 or 6 years ago. (I hope they work)
















Yeah I know I'm too big for him but this was taken just before I switched over to riding Ruby. That's how his mane usually looks- about three inches thick and almost 2 feet long!
















Okay this is kind of turning out to be more photos of ALL of the horses, not just Celeste lol.
So here's Cashalle (sp?). He is a retired Anglo-Arab gelding- a total sweetheart.
























Cashalle and Voltaire, a semi-retired (rarely ridden) Thoroughbred gelding. His racing name was Tommy Tom Tom. His favorite past-time is dunking his head in his water.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful horses, great pictures.

Why are the horses being ridden with side reins on?


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I honestly have never asked. I apologize if this is a stupid question, but what negative effect does riding horses with side reins on have? I understand that they are usually used for lunging a horse with a rider or not, but do they have a negative effect on the horse if used when adjusted loosely and used when riding?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

They ask the horse into a false headset, I believe, and neglect to ask the horse to stretch through its back to create the desired headset.

I think. I don't use them, lol. MIEventer can clear it up for you better, I'm sure.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, that would make sense, it's just that they are never tight to the point that they are bringing the horse's head into a false headset, I don't think, because if you look in the pictures the side reins are not taut. I'm just a little confused about this. I understand it if they are adjusted so that they keep the horse's head down, though.


----------

